# A journey through space and time - Multiple Species



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, I deleted one of my last journals due to having some seedlings die and now having a bunch of stuff taking off. 

This is what I'm running this round: 

Critical HOG x5
Acapulco Gold x2 (I already know I'll never buy this again or anything else Barney Farms)*2015 after thought update.. After cure, the Acapulco Gold was quite decent. Would run again*
Cotton Candy x1
Sage N' Sour x1
Northern Lights X Big Bud AUTO x1 

Growing 4 in hydro and 6 in Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 (two 4x4 tents) under 1200 watts each of HPS. Bulbs used are 1 Ultra Sun 600 watt and 1 Plantmax 600 watt in each of the two tents, and in doing this, I "cross" some stronger spectrums of each bulb. I mean this as the Plantmax bulb leans more on the Blue side, while the Ultra Sun Leans more toward the yellow. It's quite a nifty accident I had happen, but I really do enjoy the thought process behind having a possible benefit.  


The soil run will be with Dutch Masters Gold line of nutes and the Hydro will be with Jungle Juice.. both lines will have Pure Blend Tea and Hygrozyme. I'll most likely run a bit of Bloombastic in a few of the feedings as well. 

As always, any questions, comments or suggestions .. please speak up! :aok:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Oct 6, 2013)

GL, and green mojo to ya!  :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Shortbus! :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2013)

Interesting line-up.  It looks as if all 10 are planted in soil?  What are you running hydro?  Is it going to be organic hydro?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 7, 2013)

Hydro: 2x Acapulco Gold 1x Sage N Sour 1x Northern Light x Big Bud Auto 
Jungle Juice 3 part - Hygrozyme - Pure Blend Tea - Bloombastic - Cal-Mag 

Soil: 5x Critical HOG 1x Cotton Candy 
Dutch Masters Gold 2 part - Hygrozyme - Pure Blend Tea - Bloombastic - CalMag - Foliar and saturator spray - Silica


I agree.. interesting and ... unexpected line up. Unexpected to me surely. *whoops*


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Hydro: 2x Acapulco Gold 1x Sage N Sour 1x Northern Light x Big Bud Auto
> Jungle Juice 3 part - Hygrozyme - Pure Blend Tea - Bloombastic - Cal-Mag
> 
> Soil: 5x Critical HOG 1x Cotton Candy
> ...



So  few things have changed up.. mostly strains going into certain areas. Due to height / development and unforseen situations.. I'm now doing: 

3x Critical HOG 1x Cotton Candy = *Hydro*
2x Acapulco Gold 2x Critical Hog 1x Sage N' Sour 1x Northern Lights X Big Bud AUTO = *Soil*

Hydro veg station setup and they are transplanted into their final pots, as well as the 6 in soil, in their final pots. 

Here's a pic of the hydro tanks, and my (nearly complete) UC / Ebb+Flo Hydro flower station. :aok: 

Please leave any and all thoughts.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 14, 2013)

Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

yeah one....

:bong2:


lookin quite proper there, good Dr.    

Keeper up:aok:

sucks bout Barney Farms but never read anyone raving about them for that matter...too bad....

*MOJO*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a couple ideas: in the veg tanks, the drain hole where the pump hose comes up through, I wouldn't have made that big. Only just about twice the size of the hose so that there is enough room for the water to drain by the hose back down into the tank. That size hoe may allow some algae to form but I wouldn't swear to it. I would get some metal tape and cover most of that hole.

I would have routed the hoses on the flower tanks a little different. I don't know if you can do it this way but it may help with circulation. I would route the hoses so that they form an 'M', with the center and legs of the M beginning and ending at the main rez. The center leg would have the first pump pushing the water from the main rez out to the back 2 tanks that would be positioned at the top corners of the M, and the front 2 tanks at the bottom of the legs of the M, then the return hoses would come off each of the front 2 tanks and go back to the main rez. I drew a picture of what I am talking about.

By the way, where are the kids in soil? I don't see any pics


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 15, 2013)

With the veg tank, I did the same type and size hole you did in your journal :confused2: It's big enough to get my dispersion head out when I lift it up. 

As for the routing, I agree with what you've shown me for sure! :aok: Only issues I have, is... well.. 55 gallons of water I'd rather not take out to redo this lol! Also, my setup would be slightly diff than the picture, but I get the point. 

Half my problem, is my totes are on the ground, but the hoses go through a passive intake, so that gives it a little over 1 foot of rise. The fluid isn't going from my rez back into the system fast enough, and it goes too fast with a pump. 

My solutions are: 

1) Raise the rez if possible. 
2) Put little $5.00 pumps at each hole to get the circulation going
3) Drain and cut more holes like you suggested...

I'm probably going to do a combination of all 3.. who knows. I'll be sorting that out today. 

As for the kids in soil, they are doing well.. I'll get a pic tonight when I can!  Thanks Hush!

And thank you very much for your thought 7greeneyes! Appreciate you popping in and yes... screw B-Farms.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a great flow and the right amount of distance from the bottoms of my pots now. I've cut the holes for the pots, and just need to get the airstones going, and cut my scrog and prepare more. 

Ended up using 45 gal.... I had 55 in there, but it was too much. 45 should be just fine. 

Pics and more details to come soon. :aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 17, 2013)

I wouldn't run that entire setup w all that solution until they are big enough to need it.

I would set up a tub on top of those existing buckets and get a small submersible pump an ebb and flow them for several weeks at least before sticking them in that rig ya got set up. Would require a lot less water/solution.

Will save on nutes and hassle....

But that's just what I would do.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 17, 2013)

The 4 in this image: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=209540&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1381754075
are going into the 4 sites in this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=209543&d=1381754075

So I'm not sure what you mean TOA  

I grew them in red solo cups for 2 weeks, now I'm vegging them in ebb/flo stations, under T5, in the veg tent. Then, when they are big enough, they will go into the 4 sites in the 4x4 that I'm prepping now. So I believe you just suggested what is already going on, ya? :confused2:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah what TOA was suggesting is exactly what you are doing with the veg area setup. He is correct, and you are there


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 19, 2013)

Cheers Hush! :aok: 

Here's an update. The 4 in hydro are MONSTERS! Man, never seen growth like this.. it's nuts!! The 6 in soil are also picking up nicely. 

There's pics of everything, including a close up monitoring burn/def. I'm thinking it's either left over burn, or left over def (had a PH pen going flaky on me at the start!) If you see hairs on one of them, yep.. that's the auto. I already don't like autos... lol

Also, I'm deciding if it's time to top/fim today. I believe it is, as I'm at my 6th and 7th nodes now.. again.. DAMN that was fast!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah they look real good. I suspect that little bit of flaky looking spots is from the PH being off a bit. More often than not, if you have what looks like a deficiency that you can't nail down because it looks like multiple deficiencies, that is actually a PH problem or occasionally a toxicity issue. But yous is definitely PH at this point, or was PH. 

I would definitely FIM those kids at first chance to get them to start bushing out some. They look to have fairly strong indica traits in the structure so its hard to say at this point how much they will branch out. I had an Indica dom that branched ok but every branch grew straight up. The damn thing looked like a cross between tobacco and corn :doh:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 20, 2013)

Alright, everything is FIM'd  

Such good looking plants growing on here. So far I really dig this hydro stuff.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 20, 2013)

Sorry guys I missed your aim on this... 

I thought the soil ones were diff and you were starting some new ones with the big rig too...


They crinkle is ph ,  the raised to lips is the light telling you she's low enough..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 20, 2013)

'Tips not lips....   Auto co-"wrong"


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hey TOA* :ciao: What do you mean by "she's low enough"? The PH is low enough? I am noticing a slight yellowish look to the soil kids. It almost looks like they aren't getting enough nitrogen, or possibly the roots got a little burned from having nutes too early and are having to recover. I'm not sure though. What do you think?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

lookin great so far DrG. got 1 question... lol what kinda of camera do you have and what was the cost? lol sorry for an oddball question but damn those are some nice close up shots, my camera sucks i cant get anything near that crisp and focused lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, it's not an odd question at all.. but I have a thread detailing my shots and methods. So, if you could be so kind to head to this thread, and then "bump" it up with a comment on your thoughts, I'd really appreciate that. Anything else you need answered outside of that thread, please ask in the thread so I can address the thought process to all. Also, I think people have either not seen or forgotten about this thread.  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64994


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's an update. Everything is growing wonderfully, and better than ever. I think I'm starting to figure this growing thing out now  Not saying there isn't anything I could still learn, wooooo there's surely plenty! And I'll strive to keep learning. 

The last pics in here are of an AUTO I'm running. Seems to be fully working on flowering now.. at like.. 8" lol. I know nothing about this auto stuff, so any thoughts are GREATLY appreciated! 


The absolute last pic, is showing the Under Current + Ebb/Flo setup almost absolutely complete. 


Thanks all for tuning in. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

Pics and update ^^


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking really good brother  Are you planning to take any clones this round? I am beginning to think that those kids in the hydro tanks are having a bit of yellowing because they are wanting to grow so hard under that T5 light that the level of nutes aren't able to keep up, but still not sure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

Man I just realized that those rezes under the hydro kids are only 10gal rez and you said you are only putting in 8gal. I can't believe I missed this :doh:
You need to drain and refill those tanks *every 2 weeks!! *You can top up with nuted water in the first and beginning of second weeks but then at the end of the second week, *absolutely dump and replace *because those growing kids are sucking up the nutes out of that 8 gal pretty quick and leaving the salt water behind.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 23, 2013)

OH damn! I'll get to replacing that stuff tomorrow ASAP!! Thanks Hush.. oh and head into my "Captains Log" thread.. got harvest pics of 1 plant in here :hubba:  


Thanks for stopping in and letting me know your thoughts! You're right tho, something is going on in there (light green) and I think you've nailed it. Replaced nutes with salts and showing the ppm reading the way it is just out of salts redistro'd back in. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 25, 2013)

Replaced everything the other day, and reset back to 8 gal in each hydro tank, with around 725 PPM's of nutes in each tank. This morning they noticeably are TAKING OFF! That was like over an inch a day for the last 2 days!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Gary Ganja (Oct 27, 2013)

plants growing nice n bushy! im hoping to learn hydro next yr. my question is once you set your plants up how many times do you have to water?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 27, 2013)

Depends on how quickly / easily your pots and medium dry up a bit. At first I was on 15 minutes every hour.. that was a bit much. Granted what I'm using does drain very well, the pots were a bit heavy for me. I've knocked it back to twice a day for now... surely if I didn't have high humidity, I'd have more evaporation and would do it more times a day. Also, once flowering hits and they really take off, I believe I'm going to do it 4 times a day. 

:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy heavy Indica  Yeah I had a strain that grew just like that, grew straight up like a cross between tobacco and corn. I don't think you will be able to scrog them when you set them in flower because the main stem is going to be too stiff to bend, and all of the branches want to grow straight up. I have heard that some very Indica dom strains don't take well to training so I hesitate to tell you to try a specific training method.

They are growing like crazy though, very happy and healthy  If you want to scrog them, you may have to top them before setting into flowering space and then try to encourage the branches to continue to grow up and out. But you may be better to allow them to grow straight up taller than usual, and  Fim them a couple times when you see the upward central cola growth exceeding the branch growth. This may encourage the branches to grow more which would allow you to tie them down enough to get them out away from the central stem so that they get better light penetration and more budding space.

The cloner looks good, should be able to rock a load of cuttings


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Hushpuppy :aok:  


Ok, I've LST'd most all of them tonight. They *really* needed some training, as all the branches were virtually growing straight up with the main stalk!! It's crazy!  They look like they will thank me for moving some stuff around shortly. They are averaging 17 inches, and soon I will be putting stuff into the main flowering system. So amped!  :hubba:

Also, I took about 22 clones yesterday. We'll see what happens :confused2:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I supercropped and generally bent everything last night. All was well until literally the LAST plant and the last bend... I snapped the branch. Now, I've done this in the past and the little trick I remember was tape...it's worked for me before. After taping last night I was quite confident I'd come back in the morning to a decent branch, that would still need its bandaid for a few days.... wrong... dead branch. DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was one of the main branches too. I have 3 shooting up after my topping a few weeks ago... this one does look like it's going to make it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah you have to be careful about supercropping as some plants are so woody in the stems that they will snap rather than mash and fold. Pineapple chunk is bad for that.   So long as the plant has veggy growth under the break, it will continue to grow back. You just have to keep that one in veg longer so it can heal up and rebuild what was lost.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 9, 2013)

Got the 4 hydro plants all setup and going in the flowering station.. and have successfully rooted out 12 of the 22 clones. I transplanted 4 of those today, and will get the rest in a few more days. 

Pics will be coming soon


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 20, 2013)

Quick pic update. All is phenomenal in the hydro station!! Way better than I had expected! I have my flow and drip all figured out and I'm running 100% right now. Roots are just now starting their journeys outside of the pots. Time for fun!  

The Soilless ladies have "issues" and I think I'm going to solve that tonight. I need to setup a station that will water them periodically. I'm thinking; 10 gal tote (or more) / air pump and 14" air stone / 240 gal pump to dispersion head / drip lines into the plants / large catch trays. 

They droop and I believe it from lack of water. They are dying for it each night when I feed them. Very light and droop a lot during their sleep time.

Also, little update on the clones. They are doing excellent and I've decided to run them on Xnutrients line. I'm using this line (first one I ever started out with) mostly because I have a lot of brand new bottles of it left and don't want to waste nutes or money. Also, I wonder how well I can do with them now that I'm getting things a lot more figured out! 

There's also a pic of my last AUTO seed I own. Just going to run it in the corner of a veg tent or something and let it do it's thing. I have pics in here of the auto I have going currently.. it's 1 good sized buds, with 4 offshoot branches.. not much height.. maybe 15"?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2013)

They are Rockin my Grow-brotha  Man even that auto looks really nice. Its a shame that thing isn't about 3' tall and 3' around :hubba:

Those kids in the hydro look like a pic of the amazon jungle. They look easily 2x as big as the kids in the soilless, but I bet hooking them up with a continual watering system will make them explode with growth  I would have them to water for 1min every 3 hrs during lights on, and 1min every 4hrs during lites off. That would give them nice waterings 4x during the daylight and 3x during the night hrs. Not sure without seeing it but I think that pattern will work out on a 24hr scale 

The clones are looking a little yellowish. That's probably because you just transplanted them and they haven't had time to green back up from being in the cloner. Make sure that your veg tanks are a little higher on the nutes than for seedlings, and maybe give a little extra bump of calmag and 5ml of thrive alive in each tank to give them a little shot of B-vits.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2013)

Your plants are looking great.  I just love hydro.  The growth in veg can be dramatic.

In the third pic....is that your net pot?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes it is... I know.. I should've made more holes and maybe even larger ones. At least that's what I assume you're thinking? hah  

I'm happy to see roots starting to come out now! Thanks for checking in THG!! :aok: 

I'm officially going to do DWC in my "soilless" tent. I'm not happy with the drooping I have going on, and a few things in general. Time to make this operation 100% hydro.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 21, 2013)

Home made net pot... defently no where near enough holes, and in actual net pots they are more slats then round holes and id say about 50% of the net pot (minus the rim that rests on the bucket lid) is holes, other 50% is an elongated weaved like pattern. this allows for optimium breathing of your medium (usualy expanded clay pellets) and optimium drainage. you should defentaly look into buying some real net pots for your DWCs, they are only a few bucks a piece if that and worth every penny. even reusable, after chopping plant and cutting roots close to the net pot i let the root ball dry out for like a week then clipped all the roots out of the slats and its ready to be cleaned and reused. either way keep up the good work!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 24, 2013)

Those will work ok IF there are the same holes in the bottom of the pots, BUT the net pots do work better in my experience. These are ideal here: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/gro-pro-mesh-bottom-round-plastic-pot-inch-p-1603.html
And I line my net pots with these bags so that my coco doesn't fall through into my tanks: http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/smart-pot-gallon-handles-p-4719.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep, I'm using smart pots as well for the medium containment (thanks for that one HP  ) The home made net pots are working well, as the plants are just absolute MONSTERS! The growth explosion is through the roof! I will surely put more holes in these pots next time, as I understand that more aeration etc are key! But, as it stands, the roots are starting to flow out, and growth is unreal! Good enough to have convinced me to do 100% Hydro setups in all 3 stations. I'm using my flood and drain 3x3 table  and 19 gal rez with drip lines going to the veg stuff and running through the COCO, and down back flooding into the rez. I'm starting to convert all soilless stuff in my soilless tent to 5gal DWC buckets. 2 of them have already been converted. I'll be fully hydro in all 3 stations, as soon as I flip some stuff over. 

:aok: Thanks for checking in all!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, 4 of the Dutch Masters Gold plants are now officially DWC... the two that I did last night are already pushing their roots out and expanding.  

I have to say... the Hydro method and Jungle Juice itself are just night and day in comparison! I believe Jungle Juice will be my nute of choice from now on. I've run a few runs with Xnutrients and now have Dutch Masters Gold and Jungle Juice going and I just believe the Jungle Juice to be formulated best of the 3.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 25, 2013)

hey dr green had to stop in say hi. iam really diggin your grow like to watch hyrogrows. how are u like the soiless mix. i just finished using jj in a soillees mix i really don,t like it. it kept my ph very low .found myself using lots of ph up to remedy this. and when using the lucas fromlua 8ml micro and 16ml bloom. my plants would yellow and start to purge leaves soon after the onset of flower. i did not have this problem when using gh three part . i also used so much more jj then gh for the same results . jj bottles are three times as big as gh . funny i would still have left overs of each part of gh compare to jj i used all bloom most of the micro at half strength dozes  would like to know your finds with jj


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

So far, Jungle Juice has impressed me so much in a hydro solution that I'm going to finish up all the nutes I have and run exclusively Jungle Juice. Have probably lost 3 leaves total since veg start, and I'm working on my 3rd week in flower. I'm using a combination of Royal Gold COCO + Sunshine Advanced #4 + extra Perlite, and putting them into home made mesh pots lined with Smart Pots, so I don't have any issues with the COCO getting into the solution (Thanks for the pro tip Hushpuppy). 

I considered the Lucas Formula just before I started, and I just don't really agree with it.  But, at the same time, I'm so far from a "schedule" now that I don't seem to have any method. My method was started by me "mimicking" Hushpuppy's setup and adapting to my own thoughts and processes. I'm now doing a hybrid of a few different things and like I mentioned, I don't stick to a schedule per say. I will monitor the plants, read them for various things, and go off a general thought process. Right now I'm working on 3rd week into flower and I'm at 40 ml Micro - 7ml Grow - 60 ml Bloom to 5 gal of water. One thing I've done so much different from my 3 last grows, is I add some bloom nutes during veg, and longer to taper off the grow heading into flowering.. slowly getting rid of it. 

I loved the way Sunshine mix worked so much, but then when heading into Hydro, the problem was trying to think how to get more run off while still keeping the medium moist enough....without using Hydroton. So I do a mix of Royal Gold COCO / Sunshine / Perlite, and that does the trick for me personally. Love how the coco works, but I love certain elements in the Sunshine, like Peat Moss  Now, I'll veg from red solo to 1gal pot in the veg stations in the CocoShine I make up, and I'll start going into REAL mesh pots filled with Hydroton. 

I'm running the JJ in Under Current / Ebb+Flo hybrid setup, and currently the Dutch Masters Gold in DWC (officially as of the last 2 days)... I wish I started the DWC weeks ago, so I'm unsure of results etc from this run. I'll be running DWC in that tent from now on though, and JJ will be my nute of choice here on out. It was just TOO impressive in comparison. Take note, I'm running the same strain and the same age for direct comparison. I read something on Advanced Nutrients website last night that mentioned a few things that have been my exact thoughts. Maybe AN blows smoke up some peoples asses.. I know lots of people don't like them for no real reason, but with their JJ line....they have stuff certainly figured out. Here's the excerpt from the site. Word for word I agree with everything single thing they say about their product!! 



> HERE'S HOW TO SETUP A RISK-FREE TEST OF JUNGLE JUICE&#8482; IN YOUR HOME TODAY...
> 
> First, before you start your next crop cycle, select an equal amount of clones, seedlings or transplants to use with JUNGLE JUICE&#8482;. Call this your "test" crops.
> 
> ...



hXXp://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/products/jungle_juice/jungle_juice_product_information.php 

I truly almost felt like they were speaking *directly *to me, as this is truly how it was. Side by side with the same strain, it's night and day. I would like to have had a few more things 100% in common with each other for REAL testings, but I'm convinced enough that I will continue with this product for my duration. 

JJ just works for me, and maybe not you.. or anyone else.. that's the beauty of this thing we all do, and why the market is so diverse with loads of products available. And really, there's a lot of really good stuff out there. I understand now how some say "nutes are generally nutes, it's all in the grower and setup" etc etc... I disagree to an extent though. I believe chemically things are just created differently. Take a Big Mac for example. Get one from McDonalds.. or have me make you one. Almost the exact same products in there, but not quite the same.... surely one will be created better. Kind of like comparing Xnutrients to Jungle Juice, or GH, or Dutch Masters.... it's just not the same. It's the McD's Big Mac, and not a chef's Big Mac. 

I've had a few bongs of my Wizards Potion this morning, so my fingers just kinda started walking. Please take everything I say with a grain of salt. (Notice my disclaimer) 

lol... cheers Sin and everyone else reading. Please ask more questions and give more statements people! I love the chatter and thought processes!  :aok:


**EDIT** 
@Sin Inc: Your yellowing was from lack of Nitrogen.. aka, lack of Grow nute. I would say, at least, but who knows?  I believe they need a bit heading into flowering to help them change over, hence why I'm still doing (and will be finished with next week) 7 ml to 5gal water of grow. I believe the extended weening off of nitrogen and the grow nute in general, are a pretty decent thing to do. I was still doing like 20ml Grow in the first week of flower, then hit 15ml second week.. third week was 7ml and I'll do a 24 hour flush of water only @ 4th week start. Will do next set of nutes with 0 Grow starting into my 4th week. Also, all during the third week, I won't do any of the 7ml of Grow for any "add-back" solution I do... just add back water for that week.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh man, you must be drinking that JJ, that stuff is piss water, I would never use that stuff. Wait a minute, :doh: I do use that stuff :hubba:

Seriously though, I have felt the same way since trying it. I haven't tried it in soilless because I have never run total soilless, and the only medium I have used the JJ with is 100% coco coir in hydro. It definitely takes a little getting used to working with it because it is not buffered like GH Flora and others are, but I found that I liked being able to control the pH myself so that I can allow it to drift across the desirable spectrum. I also found that you do have to use a good bit of pH-up as it continually drops over time and nute uptake. 

I also found that you must use calmag from the start if you are in coco medium. I never measured the usage of it against others for longevity of it, but I can say with confidence that I was getting consistent 16-20oz harvests(depending on the tent size) and was able to get 3-4 runs out of the 1gal jugs. 

I typically run the 3 parts at 20/20/20/20(ml per 5gal water) in veg (yeah I know that is 4 parts. the 4th is calmag) with beautiful veg growth. But then taper off the grow over the first 3weeks of flower and increase the micro and bloom to 40/80ml per 5gal. Several times I harvested plants that had *all green *leaves with no yellowing off, and these were 8wk plants run to 9wks and ~10% amber.

I won't swear that you will have the same results, but I don't see the need for myself to look any farther for nutes or grow style. Not to say that I'm not willing to discovering something new, I am always open to learning something new. I am just glad that my ideas and advice have been beneficial to a fellow grower


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

hahaha drinking it!! :rofl: 

Thanks for stopping in and giving your thoughts HP :aok: 


I couldn't stand it, and I moved that 5th and final plant to DWC tonight


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

hey green i am not saying that jj does not work it did give me a nice harvest of good sticky bud. it does work as u can tell by the pics. just as you said dont for. i just found myself battling with with instead of work with it you know.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

the pics jj


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks good :bong:


 Fire it up!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

Is that first pic an auto? It's not very big. 

And still surely looks decent, and yeah I know how you were standing with JJ Sin. I just felt the need to dive into my thoughts on it and other thoughts with it.  Thanks for tuning in and adding thoughts / content!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2013)

Those plants look like they were suffering from a little root binding but I'm not sure. They look like they produced pretty good fruit for their sizes, but they don't look like they got real big before being put into flower. Here is a pic of my last grow. This is a 5x5 tent and the plants were, I think about 3weeks from harvest: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=203577&d=1366250075
Those were raised on JJ3part, Magical, Mother Earth tea, and Hygrozyme 

I think there are some nutes out there that work great for one application but only mediocre for another application. Sin, Your experience may have been that it just doesn't perform in your particular application of it, not sure.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

hey green the first pic it my own reg strain ewd#2/east west delight#2 pic is from the 64 oz grow. the cup its in is 32oz. ive been breeding and working this strain since 2007. it was breed to work in small grows and cups as the one on the pic. also it does not stretch. i put them in at 12in most come out at 16in.it has not been stabilized since its not for mass production . the others are in two gallon bags ata tundra by seedsman. all was grown under a four foot work bench 400watt hps vertical cooltube grow


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 26, 2013)

no clone always seeds until i stop breeding. two diffrent seeds same results


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

Ahhh nice Sin :aok: 

Editing pics I took tonight.... will have them up within the hour hopefully.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

Well here we go. I'll give updates of flowering Tent #1 and Tent #2 along with Veg Tent. I will break it down into 3 posts, with this first one being Flowering Tent #1. 

In here, we have Cotton Candy x1 and Critical HOG x3, running in Jungle Juice. Just absolutely amazing by this growth! The camera fails to pick up the pure awesomeness in here!  

Loads of roots, for a crap mesh pot! This Saturday marks 3rd week end, 4th week begin. Will do 24 hour flush and then re-up with nutes. Starting 4th week, I'm going to add about 5 ml's of Bloombastic. Let's see what happens :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

Now here is Flowering Tent #2. This has Acapulco Gold x2, Critical HOG x2, Sage N' Sour x1 and Northern Light X Big Bud AUTO x1. 

The auto will be done in a few weeks, but something of note... all the things in Tent #1 and Tent #2 are grown at the exact age. Germinated the same day, ran in the same medium.. only different in veg was Dutch Master Gold Vs Jungle Juice. As you can see, the JJ stuff is 2-3x the size of the stuff in Tent #2. Just the other day I put everything in Tent #2 into DWC buckets, and the roots are already expanding out.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

And lastly, here's a shot of the new veg setup. Doing 240 gal pump from 19 gal rez, up to dispersion heads > drip lines into the veg stuff. Speaking of the veg stuff, those are all the clones doing GREAT! I'm training the heck out of them, since they will have another 6+ weeks of veg to go. 

**Please don't mind the messy room...I've had loads going on the last few weeks!!**


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2013)

hey green ive been looking forward to see an Acapulco Gold grow for a while now. plus you have the @#%# dial out your rooms cant wait to see more. and what size is that first tent. so how is your ph with jj and about how much ph up are you using if any.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 27, 2013)

All 3 tents are 4x4, granted my two Sun Huts are 54"x54" (so a little over 4.5ft x 4.5ft.. love Sun Huts!) 

My PH with my JJ is running solid! I hardly ever have to PH! I pretty much just have to PH it all when I mix it up, and it floats across the spectrum slowly. It will hit around 5.5 - 5.6 when I mix it up.. I bring it up to 5.7-5.9 area. It's held 5.9 for almost a week now. I actually find it exceedingly easy to deal with the PH. You need to realize, I've done 3 entire grows with Xnutrients line of nutes, which are perfectly PH buffered and I never really had to PH that. So I was cautious going into a more "advanced" nutrient, and I'm surely glad I did. I was positive I was going with GH or Dutch Masters Gold line after Xnutes, but Hushpuppy has gotten me off the beaten path, and the grass is sure greener on this side!  

Thanks for saying I have my tents really dialed in.. I appreciate the comment there, truly. I've been spending since March figuring out what "dialing in" could mean beyond setting it all up initially... now I understand, and I'm still dialing, lol! 

Thanks for checking in Sin! I hope more users come in and see the pic updates and give their thoughts as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2013)

:ciao: *Dr*..

Your Tents are Banging My Man:lama:

Never understood the Thread name with Universe and All:rofl:..But glad I Did...Not much time these Days..With a few tents ..do you run Perpetual?...I see the young-ins are at different stages...Im not a Hydro Guy so My addvice on anything would be to Ask The *Hushpup *or *TheHempGodess*..Only thing I use those buckets for now ..wash Dirty HAnds...I do like the cleanness of hydro...Keep Banging those Girls Man..they put ut every time:hubba:

:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks good to me fang!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 27, 2013)

probably tmi but that porn gave me a semi :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 27, 2013)

@4u: Thanks for saying my tents are bangin'!  Really dug that comment coming from you! I'm working on some sort of perpetual. I'm aiming for every 4 weeks. Two flowering tents giving me something staggered by 4 weeks.. 1 veg tent providing for them.  As for the advice, I've talked a lot with Hushpuppy.. and THG has checked in from time to time. Would be curious her thoughts on everything at this stage surely. 

@TOA: What's UuuuuP!?  Glad to see you checking in, thanks for stopping by! 

@7Greeneyes: LOL! That's a great comment, really! I'm glad you enjoyed! 

Thanks everyone for swinging through, both those who've posted and those not replying. I really do appreciate everyone checking things out.  These hydro things that I'm starting.. I'm just really hooked. I can't see any other way to do it. I mean, maybe organic with realllly big pots would be the only other thing that would compare? I just think the growth health and rate is so vigorous and astonishing with hydro!! I'm sold!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

Tonight, I'm emptying out my 40gal system, and putting back JUST water and running the system for 24 hours, while tomorrow night .. re-draining and resetting with 30+ gallons of solution (haven't decided how much I want to put back yet) 

Also, I'll be resetting my DWC buckets tonight. They are all doing phenomenal, in all 3 tents. Just so happy right now


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

And the flush starts... cleaned out tanks of old solution. Wiped down main rez tank massively, and put some 6.4 PH'd water in there. 25 gallons, and will do a 24 hour flush, then empty and refill with 40 gallons of nute soup. I'll also clean out the DWC buckets tomorrow and redo those. 

Work work


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2013)

nice tents Dr G keep it up I think u might be a natural in this sport


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Dr R


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice there Dr.....also nice setup...

when do you expect them to be finished?.....


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 3, 2013)

hey green is your still dialed in looking good


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks greenjoe :aok: 

My auto is going to be pulled this Saturday I believe, and the rest have another 4-6 weeks to go


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 3, 2013)

@Sin: Thank you!! I'm starting to pride myself in my setup whereas when I first started doing this I was just humbled and ignorant to many things.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 4, 2013)

Spent a few hours up in my garden last night, and did loads of training on one of the flowering tents and in the veg tent. In the veg tent, I bent / snapped / tied down EVERYTHING! I'm attempting to see how long I can keep 13 plants in the one space, and keep them trimmed properly. I have no idea how this experiment is going to work out, but I'm basically being a weed wacker lol

Reason being.. space and time! Trying to get into a 4 week stagger and this is just plain old interesting.....mostly because I can't bring it to myself to throw away a perfectly good female!!


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 4, 2013)

....ahhh I hear ya....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Brother Green :ciao: You have already come a long way from when you started this particular venture. And you thought it was going to be hard to get your brain around that :hubba: You will quickly get the hang of scheduling and "mowing the grass as needed".   It takes about 9-12 months to get the cycling harvests worked out so that everything works like clockwork. Doing just 2 flowering spaces and scheduling is significantly easier than 3 or 4, but at the same time, it has its headaches too.

In time you will get it worked out so that the cuttings will have the right length of time to root and veg before going to flower. I had to bang my head, mow the grass, and murder happy little plants before I got the schedule down. Then everything flowed great until I had a problem with some of the strains not wanting to root within the allotted time :hairpull:

By the way, its time for some pics of the girls


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 4, 2013)

Week 4 for both flowering tents... you can tell which I had in hydro all along and which was soilless only till 2 weeks ago!  

4th pic you can see where I had some bleaching going on, so I tied it over a bit. Which worked awesome anyways because it opened up a TON of quality nodes!

Take note of the Northern Lights x Big Bud auto that is coming down Saturday. Mmm, mmm, frosty!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 4, 2013)

And here's the veg station. It has 13 clones of the strains above, and 1 Northern Lights Blue AUTO... yes... it's packed. I've been *massively* Super cropping / topping(fim) / LSTing and bending and.. man.. everything to keep this veg stuff down another 5-7 weeks!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Dec 5, 2013)

looks like you got it going on Dr. nice plants....


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow Dr.GF, your plants are looking fantastic!
Would you mind sharing what camera you are using because your pictures are amazing?
Your going to have your hands full harvest time!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

@7thG: Thanks for stopping in and checking it out. :aok: 

For more information on my camera and some tips / thoughts for you, please head to my thread here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64994


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, the bud porn begins with a nice bang 
I would make some comment on improvements but they are going along so well that there is nothing to do but ride  That auto looks like it will be about the easiest couple oz of bud you've ever trimmed. Its like ALL bud from bottom to top.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2013)

Rock those Tents *Dr.G*:lama:

:48:


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> @7thG: Thanks for stopping in and checking it out. :aok:
> 
> For more information on my camera and some tips / thoughts for you, please head to my thread here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64994


 
I checked out that thread! I hope its a sticky there is a lot of useful info in there. I wish we could get you to take pics of all the grows lol. Thanks again!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you!  

Yeah, and my picture taking is soon going to get much better.. purchasing some filters and new lens. Also, I learned some new stuff in Lightroom.. muahhah!  Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

Had a big "whoops" moment tonight. Was mixing up my nutes, and mixed up Dutch Masters to run in Tent #2, and ended up pouring it into the Tent #1's rez. DOH!  

So needless to say, I just put about 2.5 gal of Dutch Master Gold nute soup in with about 25 or so gallons of Jungle Juice soup. 

Don't think it will really "do" anything, but I'm extremely curious of some of the pros thoughts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 6, 2013)

:doh: mixing nutes and :joint: don't mix 

Been there done that should  not be much a problem as long as your ppm aren't to high or the PH  to far out of wack


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, everything was quite near exact. about 1350 ppm's for either when I mix it up.. same supplements etc. 

And yeah, I just smoked before I went up... like I always do. 

One time I went to fill up my brand new 40 gal of rez... and I added 240 ML of Dutch Masters Part A then realized DANG IT.... that was the wrong rez. lol. Being so much part A to water, I decided to empty out all 40 gal and redo it. 

Thanks for chiming in Ozzy! I was quite sure I would be fine.. and either way I'm going to find out lol!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats on the BPTOM.  

Your grow is looking just great.  Glad you are enjoying the hydro.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait...... Firstly, thank you that's awesome, but last I checked 4u was blowing me away with votes?

And thanks on saying my grow looks good, because coming from you it means a LOT!  Thanks for stopping in.. I love hydro way more than I ever expected to!

EDIT: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67053 I didn't get a single vote :confused2:


----------



## budz4me (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow DGF, grats on bud of the month, and several good grows.

I read your older journals after you posted in mine...and I have to say I think you are right....thanks for the advice and keep up the stellar work.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

3 1/2 weeks down 4 1/2 - 6 1/2 weeks to go, and we're in full Jungle Mode!  

Also, I took down my Northern Lights X Big Bud AUTO today, at 63 days flowering. It was mostly all one bud and 4 branches. I'm expecting 45g's or so. Looks, and smells amazing!!


----------



## 7thG (Dec 7, 2013)

What strain is that in the 2nd and 3rd pics it looks amazing! The finished buds look great too congrats Dr. GF. I noticed you won the Bud Picture of The Month. Well deserved. Why was it only up for a couple days though?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 7, 2013)

Because I didn't actually win, heh  It was a mistake that has been corrected, but thanks for the words. 

As for the 2nd and 3rd pics, those are two different tents. Pic 1 and 2 are the same tent though. 

Tent 1 (Pic 1 and 2): 3x Critical HOG  1x Cotton Candy
Tent 2 (Pic 3 .. had auto in front) 1x Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto 2x Critical HOG   2x Acapulco gold  1x Sage N' Sour 

The NL X BB auto is now down, and not in Tent 2 anymore.  Thanks for stopping in and asking some questions 7thG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice buds my friend  Welcome to the jungle Grasshopper, when you can snatch this bud from my hand, then you may leave


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 9, 2013)

lol Hushpuppy  And thanks :aok: 


I'm here sitting at 4-5 weeks out on Tent #1. Everything looks so absolutely amazing. I'm just one happy person.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2013)

So you got the Kung Fu reference? I wasn't sure anyone would get that.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 10, 2013)

hey green thats some nice lady's you have their.looks like you got you green thumb going . nice man nice


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 11, 2013)

@Hushpuppy: Surely got the reference  

@Sin: Thanks man! :aok: 


Everything is green and healthy. Growing out of control!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 12, 2013)

Tent #1: 52°
Tent #2: 55°


This is during lights off... and lights on I hit 70° - 75°

Seems like I will have to hook up that second heater. Everything is extremely green and healthy looking, but I'm sure processes are feeling "sluggish" for the plants. 

Veg station stays a pretty constant 65°


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2013)

DrG I think those temps with the lights off will be fine. bring out some colors nicely


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, they will be fine I just know it... but I think in the 60's would be a tad more optimal.. plus, I only use the one heater in the large 23x26 space, so I think getting another in there, at the other end on low would do nicely. 

Thanks for chiming in with your thoughts, and helping me relax a bit on the matter! I've been reading around a lot in the last hour and it seems the majority think 50's are "fine" but can definitely get some slowing of processes. 

If I didn't have the other heater, I would certainly know I'm getting something good out of it, but would like to get things a bit closer to optimal... and I shall pay for it in electricity lol!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey Hick this where you post the pics of the plant with snow on it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2013)

The thing that scares me about allowing the temps to drop below 60f is that I have seen nutrient deficiencies occur when plant continually dropped into the 50s at night. However, If I remember correctly, I didn't have my rez heated so it also dropped into the 50s, and that may have been the key to my problem. 

Green, allowing that veg tent to get a little cold might slow them girls down a bit so that they don't try to take over the room and eat you when you come in


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 14, 2013)

Everything is doing so amazing.. I couldn't ask for a better setup.. so I figured I'd shake things up a bit and break my best plants main stalk right down the middle a few inches, and see if I could recover ... yeah.. I did it on purpose,.. for.. experiments.. yeah.. that's it. 

So anyways, broken stock = mended stalk = me crossing my fingers for 24 hours or so! To mend it, I used Tape and a paper towel (to not get much adhesive on the plant) then used mechanics wire on the 3 main branches, and heated up scentless wax chunks to stuff down the stalk so the center doesn't dry up / bleed out. Luckily it was right down the middle and not "too" bad, so hoping that they will heal.  

Here's an update on what the tents look like and the mending job. This break was done on my Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy. This strain is the BEST, so far, out of the 5 I've had going this run! So glad I got clones of it, and the Critical HOG. Such good growing and producing strains! 

3-4 weeks left to go as of today. Today = 5 weeks down.

Here's pics of Flowering Tents #1 and #2 and also my Veg station with 13 vegitating and me mowing them over every week to keep them down in size and delay the time to put into flowering.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2013)

Good morning DGF, Your plants look nice. Very nice... But....i have to say, i hate it when people break plants on purpose. Our bones are stonger too after being broken, but why break a bone to find out? I know you are just experimenting, but I feel sorry for the plant.  Ya big meany!  

Everything looks great dgf.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 15, 2013)

You know that I was being sarcastic yeah? hah  I did NOT break it on purpose! I was rambling on with a joke. I was pulling my hand (rather carefully) away from my plant and my thumb pulled on the tie down.. I didn't think it broke anything, till I noticed it about 30 seconds later. 

Thanks for checking in Rosebud! :aok: 

As for the plant this morning.. everything is A.O.K.! Temps are good, the plant is good.. all is good.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2013)

The girls are looking sweet. You are going to have a very nice harvest the next 2 times for sure. I bet that plant with the split won't miss a beat. It sure freaks one out though when it happens. I think that cotton candy is looking like a good candidate for doing a nice scrog. Good work Brother 

BTW: How's the hydro pumps working now? they just getting by or are they doing about like you want?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 16, 2013)

The pumps are all timed now, and are "working" but I don't have the flow I want. 

When this grow is over, I'm opening up the holes from 1" to 2" :hubba: 


Thanks for stopping in Hushpuppy! :aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 18, 2013)

Lookin good!


----------



## Kysupergrower (Dec 20, 2013)

Your babies are very nice and healthy at this point it's time to just sit back and let her mature to the level you like.its easy to split them I done it the other day to my blueberry girl but I tied and repaired the area.now I'll wait a couple days and then I'll remove the ties I had put on for growth/ healing support.
Good luck and green mojo bro!!.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 20, 2013)

sorry to hear about your ladys trunk dont worry it will be even better when it heals.i see you got your ladys dialed in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks all for stopping in and saying something. Here's some updated pics. Sorry for lack of text and pic content... this time of year is crazy!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2013)

Well Brother, I don't think you are having any problems with those pots not allowing sufficient root growth down into the DWC buckets. 
Those buds are getting sooo fat   How are they smelling?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 23, 2013)

I tell ya, the two freebies I have are impressing me the most. Delicious Seeds - Cotton Candy, and TH Seeds - Sage N' Sour .. they are both the best looking and smelling out of all of them, but the Critical HOG is also quite nice smelling, and well structured. 

Overall, I like the Cotton Candy the most out of all 4 strains currently running, and Acapulco Gold the least. 

And yeah, those pots do juuuust fine in DWC hah  Thanks for stopping by Hushpuppy! :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 28, 2013)

I believe I'll be taking down Tent #1 next Saturday. That will mark 8 weeks of flowering... could they go more? Absolutely, but I have stuff in veg just itching to get in!!! 

Also, I destroyed my Acapulco Gold clone. Helps with space reasons, but that's not the ultimate reason I destroyed it. I just don't want to run it again. Doesn't take very well to training, doesn't produce much, hard to get to germ from seed, doesn't grow too exceedingly healthy, and has hardly ANY smell on my "scratch and sniff" test. It had to go...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 28, 2013)

Dont worry Dr G theres plenty of seeds out to be grown


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah there is just too much high quality MJ out there to worry with an inferior breed. It was worth a shot to see what it would do, but if it doesn't make the cut then it gets cut from the roster


----------



## robertr (Dec 29, 2013)

I grew one acapulco plant I received as a freebee but it was weak from day one. It was scrawny looking . It did not take any valuable space so I finished it off. It was slightly above average smoke. On second thought I might have paid for that seed.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought 5 and only got 2 of them to last... 4 germ'd, 2 fell over after coming up and 1 didn't even make germ. So I had (have) 2 that I had clones from. 1 clone took BARELY, and I mean barely. After watching these 2 grow, I looked over at that sad looking clone that's getting dwarfed by the rest, and said "no no no, homie don't play that" 

 Thanks for checking in all. Should have a chop-chop going next Saturday!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh boy...I know some of them are mostly _sativa_s but drool, drool...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 31, 2013)

Heh, glad you like it YYZ :aok: 

Here's a couple pics. My Cotton Candy is throwing some late bloom nanners, and it's the only one in the tent doing it. After reading about this strain and my own experience, I'm 100% sure the nanners were from the accidental splitting of the trunk down the center, about 5 inches. I'm just happy it stayed alive through it! Only plucking nanners because they bother me, not really in hopes of stopping seed development. But, on that thought, I'll surely be pulling these about a week earlier than I had hoped. I'll start taking them in the next few days. Wanted to wait until Saturday to mark 8 weeks down, but .. I dunno.. we'll see. 

Also, I took a couple pics of the veg space. As you can see, 13 plants in a 4x4 tent (3.5 x 3.5 table) being vegged over 8 weeks.. doesn't quite work the BEST, but it works decent! hah. I've done 1 round of FIM'ing, 2 rounds of topping, and loaaads of super cropping and LST. They are currently 20" and my goal is between 15" - 20" so I'm right there. I took a pic to show you the entire table, and one to show you the recovered (recovering) one that has loads of training. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh, here's a shot of a cup of water with plucked nanners.. (thought I put it with the last post) :confused2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 31, 2013)

Look great fang!

Enjoy the smoke!!!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks TOA :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 2, 2014)

Holy sea of green  man those kids are growing for all they are worth. It sucks to have this kind of problem  Lol
I see a serious Buudd Fest!!! seriously nice bud porn, you make me proud Grasshopper


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Hushpuppy! I have you to thank for newest found knowledge, and I really appreciate it!! :aok: 

Took down the Cotton Candy today/night. Man, that thing was a beast.. I'm expecting 6 o's from that one alone. :hubba: 

Will take the other 3 (hopefully) Critical HOG down tomorrow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2014)

:confused2: no porn to drool over:cry:
:aok: nice job


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 2, 2014)

Heh, I'll get pics of the buds tomorrow certainly! Long day today, and after I thought of pics, it was too late. 

Happy to know you're curious though!!  

Seems this will be my last journal on MP considering. Hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 2, 2014)

You know where we'll be if you need us


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh indeed. Look for round two of all these strains posted at marijuana culture  

And my continuation of any postings after MP.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 3, 2014)

:aok: I would say how much I think that tent will give but I don't want to jinx anything Dense Bud Mojo Bro


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jan 3, 2014)

Hah, I don't believe in jinx HP, I believe in projection and positive thinking. You can give your guess, because that would be exactly what it is... a projected guess. Jinx doesn't exist, but karma on the other hand....  

I took down all 3 Critical HOG today, and almost have the tent fully ready for 4 more to go in the sites. Water is all cleaned out and swapped, but I have about an hour of various things left to do, maybe more, so saving it for the morning. 

I'm going to guess 6 O's from the Cotton Candy, and no more than 3 (hopefully at least) from the Critical HOG. So it's looking like 15 O's total from the 4x4 tent. That would be 1 O under what I hope to get each and every time. 

Pics and more of an update coming tomorrow. Cheers! :aok:


----------



## robertr (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a nice haul Fang.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 5, 2014)

I hear ya Brother  I am projecting right at 16 O's for that haul when it dries, but the density will tell the story. If the fat buds are as dense as they look then you will get to 16. If they aren't quite as dense then it may fall just short of 16. Either way, a very nice haul of really tasty looking buds


----------



## surfinc (Jan 5, 2014)

thats a good haul .. looks great .. thanks for sharing...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2014)

I already know exactly what you'll get








:stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2014)

Stick with ton, growstones or perlite etc... your getting overnuted and droopy because the rootzone is staying soggy in the dwc undercurrent setup.


I remember us talking about this before. Your yield will go way up once you swap mediums.


Looking good otherwise!!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2014)

I never reported back to this thread my results. 

In Tent #1 we had 3x Critical HOG and 1x Cotton Candy. Trimming the HOG was the worst experience of my horticultural life, and after a 10 day dry and 2 month cure, it was the absolutely the worst tasting smoke I have ever had. Ran that in Tent #1 and #2 with different mediums, nutes, techniques.... and they came out the exact same. BLACKLISTED STRAIN for me! As for the Cotton Candy, even being surrounded and smothered by 3 Critical HOG, it yielded me 7.1 ounce dry!!  It's some of the best smelling and tasting smoke I've ever had, and up there with some of the most potent! I've run 2 clones to 9 weeks flowering since then, and they are looking and smelling amazing. So Tent #1 yielded me 7 from the CC, 5 from one of the HOG and 3 from the 2 others, for a total haul of 18 Oz's. 

Tent #2 consisted of 2x Critical HOG, 2x Acapulco Gold and 1x Sage N Sour. You know my thoughts on the HOG, so we'll pass by that. At first, I thought the Acapulco Gold was going to be a total let down. Trimming it wasn't the most fun, but she yielded wonderfully. I think 5-6 Oz's each plant (I can't remember now, but I remember the total for the tent). At first I never thoughts I'd run it again. After a 1 month cure, oh mannnnn I'm so going to run this again! The gold definitely came out, and the nugs were dense as heck. The taste was extremely earthy and delicious! The effect was mellow and soothing. Rather long lasting. Had great comments about it! The Sage N Sour... this was a gem. Considering the cross was of Sour Diesel, the strain had a super fuelly smell and the Sage gave it this "sweet" touch that just made it stand out as it's own strain truly. Highly recommend Sage N' Sour! The yield was huge (also got 7.2 Oz's from her) and the nugs were dense as heck, and had loads of bag appeal. The effect was quite hitting, and very cerebral and uplifting. The taste was of fuel as well if I had to pin point it. Yummy stuff! I yielded about 27 Oz's total from the 5 plants in the 4x4. 

So, in conclusion, never running Critical HOG again!! And Acapulco Gold turned out to be a winner, but I didn't even know it would until the cure. Nothing was the same after the cure, nothing! But that was a very good thing, because I had sworn it off just as I put them into the jars to cure. 

Hope this helps, I know lots of people take a journal so far, and never report back. Heck, I didn't either, but honestly I thought the site was going down. 


:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sweet results my brother  I like the sound of the Acapulco gold. I will have to get some of those beans to keep for the future


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers! :aok: 

Yeah, I want to pick up some more myself, but who knows when I'll run it again considering I just made a very sizable Attitude purchase during their b-day promo.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

Wooo.. what a journal! I just had a look back at this, to compare some notes with current DWC, and I'm blown away with how good that hydro system was doing. I'm virtually doing the same thing now, only better. Better mesh pots, more air stones, no current, using Hydroton. 

Just figured I'd post in here some of my own thoughts. I don't really do this for others more than I do this for myself.. so, with that said; "Thank you, self!!"


----------

